# ***Little Red Riding Hood celebrates Christmas***



## user79 (Dec 4, 2008)

My Little Red Riding Hood inspired Christmas look!






















Face:

Revlon Colorstay foundation in Ivory, Estee Lauder Shimmering Tones powder in Light Snow, Nars Gilda blush, MAC Gold Mode pigment, MAC Studio Finish concealer

Eyes:

Urban Decay Primer Potion, MAC Flammable paint, MAC eyeshadows in Coppering, Solar White and Carbon, Ben Nye eyeshadows in Apricot, Toast and Dark Brown, MAC Gold Mode pigment, Ben Nye cake eyeliner in black, Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara

Lips:

MAC Red Enriched lip liner, MAC Red Romp lipglass, Cinema Secrets cosmetic glitter in Ruby Slippers (optional, probably not advised if you will be eating)

Nails:

China Glaze - Ruby Pumps (This is the perfect holiday nail! Red, sparkly, fabulous.)

Hair flower:
Claire's Accessories

PLMK what you think!

Tutorial can be seen on my Youtube channel


----------



## kimmy (Dec 4, 2008)

julia, you look fabulous! i love your fotds always.


----------



## MUnovice-08 (Dec 4, 2008)

you are just gorgeous!!! Love it


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 4, 2008)

Absolutely stunningly breathtakingly gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 4, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 4, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2008)

This looks sooooooooooo good!


----------



## carandru (Dec 4, 2008)

Those eyes and lips and... well everything is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 4, 2008)

You look stunning Julia! I can't stop staring in awe @ this amazing look! I'm so glad you posted what nail color you used too, I definitely want to pick this up! Your blending and application is out of this world, just absolutely gorgeous all around


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 4, 2008)

Stunning ! This is my favourite look that you've done.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 4, 2008)

wow what a way to wear red..its gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks all, I'm glad you like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_You look stunning Julia! I can't stop staring in awe @ this amazing look! I'm so glad you posted what nail color you used too, I definitely want to pick this up! Your blending and application is out of this world, just absolutely gorgeous all around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much, and def pick up that nailpolish it's sooo pretty and perfect for Xmas!


----------



## elongreach (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 4, 2008)

wow... you are truly amazing. i envy your makeup talent!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 4, 2008)

Love this!! So incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 4, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 4, 2008)

this is great but thats nothing new... as always you look stunning!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 4, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 4, 2008)

beautiful<3


----------



## simplykat (Dec 4, 2008)

I LOVE THIS! i'm going to have to try this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the red flower really puts the whole look together.


----------



## imatocophobic (Dec 4, 2008)

beautiful! i loves it!!!


----------



## MAC 101 (Dec 4, 2008)

wow!the picture quality is so good,your photography skills is amazing!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Perfection!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 4, 2008)

Stunner!!


----------



## fallenzero1 (Dec 4, 2008)

love it love it LOVE IT!!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome! I will try this look out!


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 5, 2008)

That is drop dead gorgeous! Wow!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 5, 2008)

You look awesome! I'm watching your tute and trying it out when I get home from work hehe <3


----------



## cmonster (Dec 5, 2008)

to die for ^_^


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 5, 2008)

What a great way to wear red!  I always struggle to find good reds, since if you have green eyes, red brings out the color.  You've done it beautifully.  And that Ben Nye dark brown looks divine.


----------



## user79 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_What a great way to wear red!  I always struggle to find good reds, since if you have green eyes, red brings out the color.  You've done it beautifully.  And that Ben Nye dark brown looks divine._

 
Red is a fabulous color for green eyes! I really love it. I think people are always worried that red will make them look sick or gothic, but if you combine red with toned down neutral colors, it's actually very flattering and wearable. I have accumulated about 3 red eyeshadows by now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC Coppering is probably the most accessible for people because it's more of a coppery red, rather than a true fire hydrant red. So if you were to start out with a red, I'd say try that one. Ben Nye Cherry Red is the perfect _true _red.


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool makeup, cool nails just fabulous!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 5, 2008)

Those eyes! While I don't really like the cheeks, everything else is perfect imo. The nails are a gorgeous colour, too!


----------



## nico (Dec 5, 2008)

my gosh what an amazing look! Stunning!


----------



## Jot (Dec 5, 2008)

wow. So stunning


----------



## Bianca (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Dec 5, 2008)

you look gorgeous as always!


----------



## bsquared (Dec 5, 2008)

*i love this!*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 5, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 5, 2008)

you never cease to amaze me with your fabulous looks and great makeup application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 off to watch the tutorial....thanks again for taking the time to make these tutorials


----------



## Esperansa_b (Dec 5, 2008)

wow....  this is.. awesome as always.                        
thanks for sharing!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 5, 2008)

I am speechless!


----------



## ladyx (Dec 5, 2008)

Im in love with this look!! great blending job also!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 5, 2008)

This is truly stunning - how did you make the colours stand out so well on camera?

AMAZING - I love, love, love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## Saints (Dec 5, 2008)

Amazing, not everyone could pull of that red e/s


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 5, 2008)

I love red lips with red eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perfect, as usual :]


----------



## Penn (Dec 5, 2008)

You are incredibly beautiful! I always love your fotds and this look is stunning! it belongs in a magazine or promo make up ad. Your skin is flawless, and I love your lips, your eyes also look amazing! You're so talented, I'm such a fan


----------



## user79 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatgl1tt3rs* 

 
_





This is truly stunning - how did you make the colours stand out so well on camera?

AMAZING - I love, love, love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x_

 
Bright daylight from a window but not direct sunshine, no flash, correct camera settings and white balance adjustment, and some brightness and contrast adjustment in photo editting


----------



## malika (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, you're so hot!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Dec 5, 2008)

STUNNING as always, Julia!


----------



## Liz2286 (Dec 5, 2008)

You are awesome! I would've never thought that all that red would look so great together! Superb...


----------



## Rennah (Dec 5, 2008)

This is so pretty!  I absolutely love red... it's one of the best colors ever.

The nails are awesome... I have some similar OPI colors.... gotta paint mine!


----------



## Esperanza (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, you look fabulous Julia! Those red tones suit you so well! And I can't wait to receive my Ruby Pumps nail polish, it's just beautiful


----------



## moonlit (Dec 6, 2008)

you look gorgeous and you are so talented!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 6, 2008)

Absolutely stunning, great quality pics too


----------



## ksyusha (Dec 6, 2008)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!! off to watch the tutorial!<3


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 7, 2008)

wow you are just so beautiful and talented im in awe!!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Dec 7, 2008)

omg. you can do no wrong, this is fantastic as always.


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 7, 2008)

you look hot!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

You have amazing skin!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 7, 2008)

you are just gorgeous!!!  love it!!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow... this look is so hot!!


----------



## ticki (Dec 7, 2008)

so gorgeous!


----------



## melliquor (Dec 7, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## devin (Dec 7, 2008)

fabulous! this is just gorgeous!


----------



## piN.up (Dec 7, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! This is my favourite look from you!!!


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 19, 2009)

i have a new nickname for you. ms. unbelievable! i LOVE it.


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 20, 2009)

Very pretty!!! Love the red, gorgeous!


----------

